# Allis b112 dumping fuel



## allisfan (Oct 23, 2014)

Greetings all, I have been a casual reader of the forum for quite sometime this however is my first post. I have an allis b112 unknown year that is dumping fuel out of the carb. I just fixed the driveshaft after a catastrophic failure of on of the fiberglass discs. Now I can't get the tractor to start and the carb is dumping large amounts of fuel. This is something it never did before. I appreciate any help you can give. Thanks


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I would say it's caused by one of 2 things.
Either there is dirt in the fuel inlet of the carb,OR the float is sinking .


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

I agree, now if you intend to take that carb apart be advise that you must remove the emulsion tube (the main jet) before pulling the bottom half off the carb. If you fail to do so you will break the tube and possibly the carb body. New carb is $180. but carb kit is only about $13. To remove the emulsion tube you will need a special tool available from Briggs or you can make a special screwdriver by grinding down a small screwdriver making the blade thicker and smoothing the edges to prevent damage to threads inside the carb bowl body. 
Flo-jet carbs can be a bear to eliminate dripping when engine is stopped. Most rely on inline shut-off valves. I use mine religiously.


----------



## allisfan (Oct 23, 2014)

Thanks for the info I've never had much luck with these smaller carbs but I'm going to give it a try. Also the gear box never used to be hard to shift but since the disc broke apart under load it doesn't want to go into neutral, any ideas?


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

Did you split the tractor? Doesn't want to go into neutral out of any gear?


----------



## allisfan (Oct 23, 2014)

No it can't seem to find neutral from any position, and it's extremely difficult to shift to any position. What happened was I was pulling a aerator and the rear disc shattered. The engine then stalled and the drive belt popped off. Now I can't get it into neutral at all. I've not put the drive belt back on yet so I can still push it around my shop.


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

Does the BGB turn freely?


----------



## allisfan (Oct 23, 2014)

Yes it spins very easily.


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

I wondering if something happened to the transmission that caused the other damage. Sometimes the shifter will slip off the forks and cause the tractor to stick in a gear. For instance it will stick in 1st and regardless of where the shifter is it is in 1st. If you shift into any other gear re; reverse, 2nd or 3rd the transmission locks up. If that is the case then you need to remove the pipe plug on the right of the shifter tower and do the bent screwdriver trick to get it out of gear. Zippo Varden has a video on YouTube that walks you through it. I try to see if I can find it.


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

Here it is. [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eqnPXZEV0ZE&sns=em[/ame]


----------



## allisfan (Oct 23, 2014)

Thanks for the link that was definitely the issue.


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

This is not an uncommon issue. Often people will report that they are having a hard time getting into gear. They find themselves slamming the gear shift lever into gear to prevent grinding which is a result of a maladjusted clutch that is failing to stop the input shaft from turning. The end result is that they end up popping the shifter out of the forks. After that happens once it often will reoccur from time to time. The answer is to be very gentle with the shifter. If you are having gear grind start it in gear and move from gear to gear without tarrying in neutral until you can get it in the shop and get the clutch adjusted. Mind u I am to accusing you of trying to force your shifting but the tractor may have been subjected to that in the past and the simplicity transmission though robust will not tolerate gear forcing.


----------



## allisfan (Oct 23, 2014)

This is my first older garden tractor, I have a jd gt225 and a allis chalmers model B that I run frequently. I also have a kubota with a fel that I'm replacing with a jd model soon but this is my first little one and it is only been mine for about 3 months. I have plans on doing a total restoration on it probably next spring. I'm looking forward to many useable years with it. It came with two mowing decks if you know someone who wants to buy one. And thanks again for the quick accurate replies.


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

I am tickled you were able to figure it out and found it easy to correct. Enjoy! I don't know where you are located but a listing on cRaigs list should produce a buyer.


----------

